# What is term HC1?



## Remove (Sep 13, 2022)

Is HC1? Refer to hydrochloric acid or hydrogen chloride gass?, i cannot understand this section on secret of Methamphetamine manufacture by uncle fester chapter 5


----------



## HIGGS BOSSON (Sep 13, 2022)

It is a typo in the text, means HCl (hydrochloric acid)


----------



## Curiousonion

Hvl 



HIGGS BOSSON said:


> Typo in the text, meaning HCl (hydrochloric acid)



HIGGS BOSSONHcL gas


----------



## Remove

HIGGS BOSSON said:


> It is a typo in the text, means HCl (hydrochloric acid)



HIGGS BOSSONOk, thanks for the answer


----------

